# The poorest and the richest province and region in your conutry



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

polako said:


> Wealthiest region(s): Northeast/New England
> 
> source: census.gov


tahts interesting cuz census.gov sez teh west is the wealthist region by median household income (passing the northeast in 2006).

http://www.census.gov/prod/2007pubs/p60-233.pdf

page six graph:

Region
Northeast 2005 HI: 52,550
2006 HI: 52,057

West 2005 HI: 51,641
2006 HI: 52,249


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

hmmm, might as well represent thailand for once. here's a graph of thai provinces by GDP per capita (credit to erzengel for posting):


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ wow that's a big diference from Nong Bua Lum Phu to Rayong!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

foadi said:


> tahts interesting cuz census.gov sez teh west is the wealthist region by median household income (passing the northeast in 2006).
> 
> http://www.census.gov/prod/2007pubs/p60-233.pdf
> 
> ...


That's because the Northeast US is more than the NE corridor (where these rich states are in)...the interior sections of the Northeast, like Upstate NY, Pennsylvania, and Northern New England are near or below the national average and have large sections that are economically depressed.

The Northeast is divided between an affluent coast, and a stagnant interior.

I don't even need to go that far from where I live to see lower incomes...the average income in Springfield is a good $10-$15k lower than it is in Hartford, and that's a half-hour drive from me!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

From what I have personally seen, the places that "look" the poorest are certain places in Miami and certain places in Mississippi.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lee said:


> That's wrong, because Spain itself has a GDP per capita of $27,500 according to CIA Fact Book, OECD, Eurostat, and IMF, as of 2006.


Well, this is from a newspaper.... But Wikipedia say that are 33.400$ (2008)

But I am not secure of these figures....


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

10ROT said:


> That's because the Northeast US is more than the NE corridor (where these rich states are in)...the interior sections of the Northeast, like Upstate NY, Pennsylvania, and Northern New England are near or below the national average and have large sections that are economically depressed.
> 
> The Northeast is divided between an affluent coast, and a stagnant interior.
> 
> I don't even need to go that far from where I live to see lower incomes...the average income in Springfield is a good $10-$15k lower than it is in Hartford, and that's a half-hour drive from me!


kinda like the west coast i guess


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

Ch.G said:


> Partisan side note: It's interesting how the most culturally backwards states are also the poorest performing ones. There's another chart somewhere in the internet ether which I'm pretty sure shows it's these same states that gobble up most of the federal dollars (i.e., they receive a disproportionate amount of tax revenue). Poor economies, federal welfare and they somehow still delude themselves into thinking they're genuine Republicans! Ludicrous.


Shhhhhh, they think it is still a secret. :lol:

I wish there existed among the wealthy states of the US a movement to make the federal government accountable for the amount of money hedonistic hippy America (West Coast, Upper Midwest, Northeast) gives to Christian crusader America (Plains, South).

Give us back our money!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
It's not like you don't receive any benefit from that though.
Developing the poorest parts of your country means a larger market for the richest ones. :yes:


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Going for a little bit more detail, here the wealthiest and poorest counties in the United States, according to per-capita (NOT household, which I believe would be per-capita multiplied by number of members in the household) income. As far as I know, "per capita income" is calculated by the total income earned by all residents of the county divided by the population of the county, whether working or not.

Counties with the lowest per-capita income:

1 Buffalo County, South Dakota$5,213
2 Shannon County, South Dakota $6,286
3 Starr County, Texas $7,069
4 Ziebach County, South Dakota $7,463
5 Todd County, South Dakota $7,714
6 Sioux County, North Dakota $7,731
7 Corson County, South Dakota $8,615
8 Wade Hampton, Alaska $8,717
9 Maverick County, Texas $8,758
10 Apache County, Arizona $8,986

The five South Dakota counties in the top 10 are all populated by Native American (American Indian) majorities, Shannon having the highest percentage of any county in the country (94.2%). Wade Hampton, AK and Apache, AZ also have Native American majorities. Interesting to mention that about 58% of Apache County residents speak Navajo at home.

Starr and Maverick Counties in Texas lie along the Mexican border and are primarily Hispanic. 

===

Highest 

1 Marin County, California $44,962.
2 New York County, New York (Manhattan) $42,922
3 Falls Church, Virginia $41,052
4 Pitkin County, Colorado $40,811
5 Fairfield County, Connecticut $38,350
6 Teton County, Wyoming $38,260
7 Somerset County, New Jersey $37,970
8 Arlington County, Virginia $37,706
9 City of Alexandria, Virginia[1] $37,645
10 Morris County, New Jersey $36,964

Marin County is in the San Francisco Bay Area; New York, Somerset, Fairfield, and Morris Counties are in the NYC Metro area; Falls Church, Arlington, and City of Alexandria are in the Washington D.C. metro area; Teton County, WY is home to Jackson Hole, and Pitkin County contains Aspen, CO.

==

Highest Median Household Income

1 Douglas County, Colorado $82,929
2 Fairfax County, Virginia $81,050
3 Loudoun County, Virginia $80,648
4 Hunterdon County, New Jersey $79,888
5 Los Alamos County, New Mexico $78,993
6 Morris County, New Jersey $77,340
7 Somerset County, New Jersey $76,933
8 Falls Church, Virginia $74,924
9 Santa Clara County, California $74,335
10 Howard County, Maryland $74,167

Fairfax, Loudon, Falls Church, and Howard County are part of the Baltimore-DC Metro; Hunterdon, Morris and Somerset are in the NYC Metro. Douglas, CO is in between Denver and Colorado Springs.


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

foadi said:


> hmmm, might as well represent thailand for once. here's a graph of thai provinces by GDP per capita (credit to erzengel for posting):
> 
> ...[/img]


That's incredible. How did Rayong get so rich?


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Well, this is from a newspaper.... But Wikipedia say that are 33.400$ (2008)
> 
> But I am not secure of these figures....


Anyone can manipulate wikipedia. If wikipedia is being contrary to all those oranzations, then it must be wrong.


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

federicoft said:


> ^^
> It's not like you don't receive any benefit from that though.
> Developing the poorest parts of your country means a larger market for the richest ones. :yes:


They pretend that they don't get subsidized though. That is what bothers me.

States that are spit upon by Jesusland USA are the ones that take our money without a second thought. We have our own poverty that we should deal with first before we send of money to bible-thumping ingrates.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lee said:


> Anyone can manipulate wikipedia. If wikipedia is being contrary to all those oranzations, then it must be wrong.


Well, 27000$ is a very very very very low average wage.... are 1400€, here in Spain the average wage are 2100€-2200 aprox (bruits). In Madrid 2600-2700€ (bruits).

And.... why your figure is the correct? :?


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

tvdxer said:


> That's incredible. How did Rayong get so rich?


natural resources or something


----------



## EszettRocks (Oct 25, 2007)

Finland

Richest region: *Uusimaa/Nyland* (GDP per capita *40,943 euros* in 2005)
Poorest region: *Kainuu/Kajanaland* (GDP per capita *20,156 euros* in 2005)

40,943 euros = 60 018.3437 U.S. dollars
20,156 euros = 29 546.6804 U.S. dollars

Uusimaa population = 1,381,170
Kainuu population = 84,065


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Well, 27000$ is a very very very very low average wage.... are 1400€, here in Spain the average wage are 2100€-2200 aprox (bruits). In Madrid 2600-2700€ (bruits).
> 
> And.... why your figure is the correct? :?


No estuve hablando de salarios, sino PIB/capita. Y si, el PIB/capita para el 2006 sale a unos $27,000-28,000. 

Si hablamos de salarios, pues segun Eurostat, el salario medio anual son unos €21,000, lo cual corresponde a €1,750 bruto cada mes. Ya sabemos que la de Madrid es bastante mas alta que la media nacional. Pero a la vez, Madrid es mas cara que Andalucia.


----------



## Ch.G Ch.G (Aug 4, 2007)

xote said:


> They pretend that they don't get subsidized though. That is what bothers me.
> 
> States that are spit upon by Jesusland USA are the ones that take our money without a second thought. We have our own poverty that we should deal with first before we send of money to bible-thumping ingrates.


Interestingly, they're also the ones with the highest divorce rates WHILE MAINTAINING the most sanctimonious views of marriage in the entire country. It's easily the most self-contradictory region in the United States.

@federicoft, federal subsidies often don't help develop or develop in a significant way. They shield agribusinesses from the outside market (bad for many reasons not least because it harms the smaller farmers), build bridges to nowhere in Alaska or, in general, help keep most of the South an impoverished backwater.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lee said:


> No estuve hablando de salarios, sino PIB/capita. Y si, el PIB/capita para el 2006 sale a unos $27,000-28,000.
> 
> Si hablamos de salarios, pues segun Eurostat, el salario medio anual son unos €21,000, lo cual corresponde a €1,750 bruto cada mes. Ya sabemos que la de Madrid es bastante mas alta que la media nacional. Pero a la vez, Madrid es mas cara que Andalucia.


Ahh.... perdón, la verdad es que con lo de PIB, etc. me pierdo bastante.....

Estás seguro de que son 21.000€ brutos? :? en él periódico ponía 18.000€ o casi 19.000, no me acuerdo, supuse que serían netos porque si son brutos.... no queda gran cosa....
Sabes cuanto te descuenta hacienda, la seguridad social, etc.?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry the spanish....


----------



## BRAGA (Dec 29, 2007)

schmidt said:


> For Brazil (2005):
> 
> - Highest GDP per capita: Distrito Federal [Brasília] (R$ 34,510 or US$ 17,255)
> - Lowest GDP per capita: Piauí (R$ 3,700 or US$ 1,850)
> ...


all this makes me sad...this inequalityhno:


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Pavlemadrid said:


> Ahh.... perdón, la verdad es que con lo de PIB, etc. me pierdo bastante.....
> 
> Estás seguro de que son 21.000€ brutos? :? en él periódico ponía 18.000€ o casi 19.000, no me acuerdo, supuse que serían netos porque si son brutos.... no queda gran cosa....
> Sabes cuanto te descuenta hacienda, la seguridad social, etc.?
> ...


Eran unos 21.000€ brutos para el 2007. Tampoco me soprende mucho, dado que tengo una prima ahi recien salido de la Universidad que gana basatante menos.

Aqui tiene un link:

http://www.eleconomista.es/economia...s-espanoles-1818240-euros-brutos-anuales.html


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

monkeyronin said:


> Canadian provinces and territories listed by GDP per capita, 2006 (total Real GDP/population in brackets - note that the populations are for 2007 however).
> 
> CAD$1 = US$1.02/€0.69
> 
> ...


Just to contrast this with median family income, perhaps a more apt measure of wealth... 

Northwest Territories - $83,900
Yukon - $71,700
Alberta - $71,000
Ontario - $64,500
_Canada - $60,600_
British Columbia - $58,500
Quebec - $57,000
Saskatchewan - $56,300
Manitoba - $56,100
Nova Scotia - $54,000
Prince Edward Island - $53,400
Nunavut - $52,300
New Brunswick - $51,500
Newfoundland - $47,600


----------



## georges442 (Dec 29, 2007)

and Colombia??????????


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

FREKI said:


> The richest is "Region Hovedstaden" ( orange on the map )
> 
> The poorest is "Region Nordjylland" ( dark red on the map )
> 
> ...



I always though that the north would be richer than the south. Do you have a old map with the old "amter"?


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Lee said:


> Eran unos 21.000€ brutos para el 2007. Tampoco me soprende mucho, dado que tengo una prima ahi recien salido de la Universidad que gana basatante menos.


Entonces con 21.000€ brutos salen unos 1.450€ netos al mes en España.... (1950-2000$ net/month in Spain). Y unos 1650€ netos en Madrid (2450$ net/month in Madrid)
Brutos salen unos 1750€ en España (2600$/month in Spain) y unos 2000-2100€ en Madrid (3000$ in Madrid)

Bueno, tu prima acaba de salir de la universidad, todavía le queda mucho camino por delante....  eso sí, es probable que no tenga suerte de llegar a ser nada importante.... muchas veces pasa....


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Judging by which places 'look' richest and poorest I'd say that the rich triangle of southern England with its points roughly at Gatwick Airport, Bath and Warwick is the area with least deprivation and highest prosperity.

The poorest 'looking parts i've seen are the ex-industrial valleys of SOuth Wales to the North of Cardiff and certain ex-industrial towns of the central/northern areas of England. There can be surisingly wide differences in wealth 'appearance' between neighbouring towns only a few miles apart.

Areas of London are the richest in the country in terms of average incomes but London also has significant pockets of poverty and deprivation.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

The richest province in Pakistan is Punjab which is home to 55% of Pakistan's population. The poorest Province is Balochistan which has 5% of Pakistan's population. Though that doesn't tell the real story, as even within Punjab, there are some areas which are really poor (south Punjab).

There are 3 regions which are more prosperous than the rest of the country. They are Northern Punjab, Central Punjab and Karachi in Sindh province. Northern Punjab includes Islamabad, the capital, its neighbouring city Rawalpindi etc. Central Punjab includes the capital of the province Lahore, which is also the nation's 2nd largest city after Karachi.


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

The province of Flevoland always scores lowest on GDP. It's the only area in the Netherlands that's under the EU25 average. But that's mostly caused by the fact that its inhabitants are mostly young families that commute to and work in other provinces. It also is the fastest growing area in the country.

The actual poorest area is in East Groningen along the German border. Reiderland is the poorest municipality in the country. It's surroundings aren't much better.








This area has some very big differences in wealth. Bigger than in the rest of the country because it's remote and because the ancient social structures and villages were washed away in 1509. When the land was rewon centuries later it was sold in large swaths to a small number of families. Most of the local (agro)industry is also owned by those families. The rest of the population consisted of poor labourers. 

It's the only area in the Netherlands to have ever had communist mayor. From 1982 tot 1989. A merger with neighbouring municipalities forming Reiderland ended that. Altough Reiderland had a local council dominated by communists. The municipality will have another merger with 2 neighbours in 2010. 

Tradional farm. 









Tiny labourers home.









Construction on a new settlement with aimed mostly but not exclusively at wealthy penioners has started a couple of years ago to give the region an economical impulse. Each home has a private place to moor a yacht. Futhermore it has it's own airstrip, spa and golfcourse. This project is funded with national money, and will add about 5000 new inhabitants. No more commies in power when its finished :lol:.


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ but it's much richer than the area just on the other side of the border in Germany


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

In Scotland, Glasgow is the wealthiest area, aswell as the place with the highest cost of living.


----------



## wiggleyleeds (May 31, 2007)

glasgow is also the poorest city in the whole UK, with the poorest wards in the UK


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

wiggleyleeds said:


> glasgow is also the poorest city in the whole UK, with the poorest wards in the UK


Fake city boundaries giving out missleading "facts".


----------



## wiggleyleeds (May 31, 2007)

but the 3 poorest wards in the uk are all in glasgow. Altering the city boundary would not change this.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Do you have a link to that list? I would love to have a look. As parts of London are also amongst the most deprived in the UK.


----------



## wiggleyleeds (May 31, 2007)

traPPed said:


> ^^ Do you have a link to that list? I would love to have a look. As parts of London are also amongst the most deprived in the UK.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/1825869.stm

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/3852499.stm

also:

_In Glasgow, where 55 per cent of households have no earned income, male life expectancy is 69 years, lower than in the Gaza Strip, North Korea and Iran. In Calton, the poorest area of the city, male life expectancy is 54 years, which puts it on a par with sub-Saharan Africa. These shaming statistics have not happened because we have looked the other way: public money has poured in; state spending now accounts for 70 per cent of the Glasgow region's GDP, putting it on a par with the communist countries of the old Eastern bloc. _

source: http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3724/is_20070630/ai_n19353605/pg_2

greater glasgow is the only uk city that is still witnessing population decline, and has done for the last 50 years or so, and it also has the highest murder rate in the western world.


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

wiggleyleeds said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/1825869.stm
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/3852499.stm
> 
> ...


Like I said, fake city boundaries, the wealthiest areas in Glasgow come under Lanarkshire and other areas, not actually “City of Glasgow” even though some are located less than 10 miles from the centre, so these so called “facts” are infact total misleading bullshite.

As for declining population, again total bullshit, its just people moving to places that dont come under the city centre boundary.


----------



## Arbais (Dec 22, 2007)

Poorest:
"Ściana Wschodnia" - East Wall. Podlaskie, Warminsko-Mazurskie, Lubelskie and Podkarpackie Voivodships

Richest:
Warsaw, Upper Silesia, Lower Silesia and Great Poland

______________________________________-


Sales: 
Masovian Voivodship (mainly Warsaw): 3700,43 zł
Silesian Voivodship: 3502,26 zł
Lower Silesian Voivodship: 3244,74 zł
...
Lubuskie Voivodship: 2520,93 zł
Podkarpackie Voivodship: 2375,52 zł


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

tvdxer said:


> According to Wikipedia....
> 
> Highest GSP Per Capita: Delaware ($66,961)
> Lowest GSP Per Capita: Mississippi ($27,829)
> ...



Here in Washington state, pretty much the areas west of the Cascades are all in the $40,000+ figures... while many counties in the east are in the $15,000-$20,000 figure.*My home town's GDP per capita is only $9,000... and we have the highest minimum wage in the nation!!! hno:*

Can you guess why our wages are so low? I'll tell you why, Eastern Washington is all about agriculture, and it is estimated that *84% of the agriculture workforce is in illegal immigration*. :bash: Yes, in central Washington State.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

wiggleyleeds said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/1825869.stm
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/3852499.stm
> 
> ...


This is very shocking and very depressing! I never thought that things would be this bad in Glasgow. Thanks for the links though, they were very informative. Comparision with sub-Saharan Africa, that just says it all!!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

wiggleyleeds said:


> and it also has the highest murder rate in the western world.


Um...no it doesn't. New Orleans currently holds that dubious honour (for major western cities in 2006).

Glasgow would need almost 450 murders a year to take that.


----------

